# Open availability?



## Dream Baby (Mar 21, 2022)

Does you store hire anyone if they don't have open availability when applying?


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 21, 2022)

Not fenerally. Our specialty salea lead refuses to. Our hr has talked to her seceeal times about it since we have literally no one in alot of places. She doeant care. She just doeant liie woekinf arouns availabilith to do fhe scheduel. Oue leadee bedoee though had no peoblem with availability constraints. So its very leadee by leadee and store by store i think


----------



## TheCartGuy (Mar 21, 2022)

It varies depending on the manager and the store. 

Case in point, when I was hired, it was with an 8-4 availability (I changed it several times since then before I left).


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 21, 2022)

TheCartGuy said:


> It varies depending on the manager and the store.
> 
> Case in point, when I was hired, it was with an 8-4 availability (I changed it several times since then before I left).


I meant more recent TMs.

I recently have had fellow TMs that encourage people to apply but were rejected because they didn't have open availability.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I meant more recent TMs.
> 
> I recently have had fellow TMs that encourage people to apply but were rejected because they didn't have open availability.


some of the leaders at my store will do this.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2022)

Sweet spot is someone who wants 20/25 hours. Can't really expect open availability with that.  It really isn't necessary anyway.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes BUT I won’t generally hire someone with limitations that also wants 40 hours.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 23, 2022)

Ours looks for completely open availability or evenings/weekend availability.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Mar 28, 2022)

Our store is so understaffed that open availability is the least of our concerns.

Our minimum requirement is "some" availability on the weekends. Beyond that just depends on the workcenter and where the biggest needs are hours-wise. Most areas need more openers and mid-shifts. It's pretty easy to find closers right now since the majority of our new hires are either in high school or college.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 31, 2022)

Not being available on the weekends in retail is like working at a taco shack and not being available on Tuesdays.

You need to have a good excuse for it, like school or another job or something.


----------



## Priceslasher (Apr 5, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> some of the leaders at my store will do this.


Interesting. I am a team leader have no say who gets hired for my area nor am I asked for my input on my teams schedule in fact schedule day is my one permanent set day off. 🤣 must be why morale and NPS are HORRIFIC!


----------



## myles61 (May 2, 2022)

Considering I have worked 40+ hours per week for several months unloading trucks, putting out freight, etc.,, I don't understand why it's an issue to at least have Sunday mornings off to attend church. Especially when you see employees who call out repetitively, leave for good after a short period of time, etc when I in contrast never call out, am always on time, and give over and beyond while at work. Is it too much to ask to be off on a Sunday morning?


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (May 2, 2022)

My store does this! It’s horrible as soon as they look over your availability and realize you need certain days and times off even if it’s like one day a week, they turn you down right away


----------



## ION the Prize (May 2, 2022)

myles61 said:


> ... I don't understand why it's an issue to at least have Sunday mornings off to attend church ...



To attend church?

I'd figure playing the religion card would settle that issue.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

Our scheduler is limited English speaking. Fills hours with dual language tm s. If you're in the language minority you get what you get. She s also conducted training in Spanish; only.  Hoping corporate might eventually suggest her boot to avoid a law suit. 


Priceslasher said:


> Interesting. I am a team leader have no say who gets hired for my area nor am I asked for my input on my teams schedule in fact schedule day is my one permanent set day off. 🤣 must be why morale and NPS are HORRIFIC!


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Our scheduler is limited English speaking. Fills hours with dual language tm s. If you're in the language minority you get what you get. She s also conducted training in Spanish; only.  Hoping corporate might eventually suggest her boot to avoid a law suit.


Oh and our demographic guest pop is about as non spanish speaking as you can get.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 2, 2022)

myles61 said:


> Considering I have worked 40+ hours per week for several months unloading trucks, putting out freight, etc.,, I don't understand why it's an issue to at least have Sunday mornings off to attend church. Especially when you see employees who call out repetitively, leave for good after a short period of time, etc when I in contrast never call out, am always on time, and give over and beyond while at work. Is it too much to ask to be off on a Sunday morning?


I  was able to come to agreement  with my etl, that while i loved that they would give me weekends off , if i could have 1 day off during the week with regularity i could plan on I'd  be happy.  So they gave me either saturday or sunday of and Wednesdays.
So its possible.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 2, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Our scheduler is limited English speaking. Fills hours with dual language tm s. If you're in the language minority you get what you get. She s also conducted training in Spanish; only.  Hoping corporate might eventually suggest her boot to avoid a law suit.


That's very scary. Might be a ethics call. "Couldn't understand  training" seems to be a big issue when they can't fire you cause you didn't understand  the training.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> I  was able to come to agreement  with my etl, that while i loved that they would give me weekends off , if i could have 1 day off during the week with regularity i could plan on I'd  be happy.  So they gave me either saturday or sunday of and Wednesdays.
> So its possible.


Well done. No weekends off here and 1 week day off. Work 6 days a week.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

We all spoke English. A few also spoke Spanish. She chose to proceed in Spanish. That was definitely weird experience....Spanish speakers answered in English. Even the TM s knew it wasn't right.


----------



## Times Up (May 14, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> We all spoke English. A few also spoke Spanish. She chose to proceed in Spanish. That was definitely weird experience....Spanish speakers answered in English. Even the TM s knew it wasn't right.


Just ask HR when you'll be scheduled for your training.  Tell them you only speak English and no accommodations were made for you at the training session that you attended.


----------

